# Need info on Moving from India to HK



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi 
I am planning to apply for workpermit visa to HK so could you please share info regarding same.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sacpatil said:


> Hi
> I am planning to apply for workpermit visa to HK so could you please share info regarding same.


Wat info u need in specific ? Your qstn is very generic and not sure wat kind of advise or help u r looking for from ths forum... 

Post with detailed questions and you will get response from the expats as appropriate... Good luck..

Cheers...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

hi... i am looking for workpermit visa to HK, as i m IT professional with wrk exp of 7 years. now planning to move to HK so need some info on visa processing


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sacpatil said:


> hi... i am looking for workpermit visa to HK, as i m IT professional with wrk exp of 7 years. now planning to move to HK so need some info on visa processing


Workpermit processing will take around 2 months and the visa is valid for one year from the date of entry.

From the date of grant you should enter within 3 months to keep the visa valid.

Good Luck...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for info... and you have any url where i can do more research on same.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sacpatil said:


> Thanks for info... and you have any url where i can do more research on same.


www.immi.gov.hk

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot MaddyOZ.... for ur prompt replies.


----------

